# Any one familiar with Canczech dogs?



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My neighboors have been in contact with them, looking to import a dog for 10,000 dollars! :shocked:

PM's welcome!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Tell more about the dog? Assume this is an already titled, or at least highly promising green dog?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No specific dog, they want a black sable that will be protective.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> No specific dog, they want a black sable that will be protective.


So there is no specific dog, but the price is already set??


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks like they have one in training right now. Is this the one they are interested in?

Dogs for sale


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know, I just talked to them yesterday for the first time. They just moved in on the weekend. They said they have been wanting to import a dog for a while now, but since they just moved, they'll wait a bit until they are more settled. 

I think I'll invite them out to our club - let them see first hand what a "protective' dog is, and what it takes to handle and train one. And at least, we can direct them to known breeders that can match them up with a dog more suited to their needs and experience level.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucia, good idea,, I don't "get" why people as this, want to 'import' when they can find what their looking for HERE...Especially, the "unknown" factor , what if they get this dog and it's way beyond them to handle it??..Is it an ego trip "I imported my big bad PP trained dog"? 

I think taking them to training, is a GREAT idea..hands on so to speak


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

For that kind of cash it ought to be able to cook and clean along with protect.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The training in the video's is the type of training that I primarily do and all we did back in the day. It exposed the dog to many different aspects. I think they have two nice dogs in training from what I saw. And I mean the agility obstacles as well as the realistic protection.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

im fairly familiar with them, and their dogs seem very nice. videos on youtube theyve posted show highly trained, stable dogs. ive seen titled schutzhund dogs go for the same price to people looking for a nice dog.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know Kim and they are very knowledgeable. They also do stuff for movies involving dogs as well. They post on PDB and you can check out there posts to see how they view protection and other stuff. Very nice and they don't mind people coming out to check them out and see what they do. They do a lot of realistic scenarios as well. Where most people don't put videos out, they do.

I would trust that if they are providing a dog for whatever the cost, it will perform as promised. But again check out in person for yourself.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

From all appearances, it looks like a dog I would be proud to own. But, what doI know...:crazy:

I loved the helicopter bit!!!!:wild:


----------

